# Berrara



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Im going to a place called Berrara in a week or so and wanted to know if anyone has been there and what type of fish im likely to encounter.

matt


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Matt. Berrara is just near Sussex Inlet and if fishing inside the lakes/estaury (St Georges BAsin, Swan LAke, Sussex Inlet) you'll find flathead, bream, whiting and flounder. Theres also good beach fishing with tailor, salmon, jewies etc on offer. Its a nice spot, have a good time.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Davey ill tell you how it goes


----------



## mmalss (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Matt,

I've been staying at Cudmirrah, which is next door to Berrara, for the last couple of weeks and have had pretty good results fishing the local spots. Sussex Inlet is producing some very good Bream and Whiting plus the odd Flattie but only on Hawkesbury prawns. A good spot you may want to try is just to the right of the last set of navigation polls as you leave the Inlet and enter St Georges Basin. I recommend you anchor up and berly if you can as the current can run fairly quick through there.

If you care to do a few short drives then putting in at the Sailing Club beach at Vincentia (approx 30 min north) and fishing off Plantation Point in Jervis Bay has been very good and I caught a ripper Snapper there last week and got busted off by a Kingie, good ground for squid and slimies also. Just look out for the Sanctuary points when fishing Jervis Point.

I recently found another really nice spot at Bendalong Point (approx 30 min south) which has a sheltered bay to launch from and go out into the blue for good Snapper, flatties etc.

I'll be leaving on this weekend but if you're around then it would be great to team up and go for a fish.

Cheers,

Mick


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mmalss said:


> I recently found another really nice spot at Bendalong Point (approx 30 min south) which has a sheltered bay to launch from and go out into the blue for good Snapper, flatties etc.


I've also just returned from 4-5 days at Bendalong and can vouch for this launch spot - Boat Harbour beach. Plenty of snapper and flatties being caught at the moment. However theres no protection from the wind. This beach also has half a dozen 'tame' Eagle Rays that cruise up and down looking for handouts of fish scraps etc. The kids were hand feeding them. Pretty cool, but watch out for the tails!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

see there you go, throw a hook in the scraps and away you go


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fishnfreak said:


> see there you go, throw a hook in the scraps and away you go


mate one of the rays was about one and a half metres wide across the wings... I reckon he'd tow you to NZ if you caught him in a yak! bloody tame though - my daughter (7) and my son (2) were patting it...


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys. Ill be there sometime between monday and friday i think. Also what techniques should i use on the fish there ill be fishing from shore and yak.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

oh yeah i also wanted to know if it was salmon season or some other fish season so i don't waste my time on something else


----------



## mmalss (Jul 25, 2007)

Both Berrara and Cudmirrah beaches have good channels and holes which produce good Sambos and Tailor plus the usual Bream, flatties and Jews (so I am told but I have yet to have the pleasure of landing a Jewie from here). We fished the north end of Cudmirrah beach yesterday afternoon and my brother in-law caught a 60cm ***** on ganged Pillies.


----------

